# International RXT Pickup truck



## dalljohnsh

I have a 40ft. 5thwheel, I need a tow truck that I can pull my 20,000lbs 5thwheel and use it too pull a 27ft. boat and also work with landcapping, pulling tractor,backhose and lawnmowers and so on.
I saw the new international RXT pickup, it look like what I need. It's something like the topkick pickup from GM, but has more power.
What I want to know is, Do anyone know if you can pull a 5thwheel with it? Is the bed to high.

Thank you for y'all help :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

International RXT Pickup truck

Went by a lot today and seen a GMC C4500 top kick with the pickup bed. Looked like the bed sat about 8" higher than my Ford. It did have a gooseneck hitch in it. Think you would have to change beds to haul a 5th wheel camper. I'm kicking around getting an MDT. Let me know what you decide to do.


----------



## C Nash

International RXT Pickup truck

Might check the fifth wheel to see if it can be raised.  Hate to see them going down the road and not level.  Has to affect towing but, with that vehicle might not matter. What's the matter Shadow, getting scared of that Ford :question:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

International RXT Pickup truck

Nah, can't get rid of my cowboy cadillac  ! Just kind of testing the waters. How ya been doing Chelse? :laugh:


----------



## s.harrington

International RXT Pickup truck

You can always buy the 4500 cab and chassi and build your bed to your own specs.  wouldn't be as cheap maybe but there are endless ways to rig a cab and chassi.


----------



## Edgar656

RE: International RXT Pickup truck

I know that this is an old thread, but being new I thought I'd throw in on the RXT. There is a 'Hauler' version of the RXT made specifically for 5th wheel. If you're still looking at them, let me know and I'll send a brochure that I found somewhere.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: International RXT Pickup truck

Hey Edgar656, welcome to the forum.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## H2H1

RE: International RXT Pickup truck

Chelseyou what theF.O.R.D stands for don't ?* fix or repair daily*, or *found on road dead*, Some even say *first on race day* Hey Shadow do get mad I own a Lincoln and that a ford product BUT THE CHEVY 2500HD DIESELIS THE REAL COWBOY CADILLAC IMP OF COURSE.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: International RXT Pickup truck

But the GM diesel smoke do smell bad. :evil:  :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: International RXT Pickup truck

I think Hollis forgot one on the ford thing Flip Over Read Directions  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: International RXT Pickup truck



DL you know that diesel smoke is intoxicating. But, I just love the smell,. it smells like burning money.


----------



## Shadow

Re: International RXT Pickup truck

Well guys. One good thing about owning a Ford is, no matter what I buy next for a tow vehicle it will be an upgrade. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: International RXT Pickup truck

HMM, Shadow recond how DL knows how the GM diesel smokes smells   Don't you have to be behind to smell it :laugh:  :laugh: Maybe that's the reason GM and Ford owners don't like the smell of Cummins Dogde smoke.  They never smelled any  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: International RXT Pickup truck

Chelse, don't tell anyone but I was just trying to keep the peace around here.  :laugh: You know they are all jealous of my Ford.....


----------



## C Nash

Re: International RXT Pickup truck

I promise not to tell Butch and DL can't hear us talking anyway because that Dogde is so loud its ruined his hearing :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: International RXT Pickup truck

Guess I'm safe then Chelse. Just keep it between us and no one will ever know!!!!


----------



## C Nash

Re: International RXT Pickup truck

Well 730's gone but bet Tex can't keep quite and Kirk will come on and make DL mad :laugh:  :evil: John will come up with some kind of equasion that I can't understand and Hollis will try to explain and then BroDavid will have to settle us all down. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: International RXT Pickup truck

:laugh:  :laugh:  You pretty well nailed it Chelse. Have a Merry Christmas, got to get going. We just got in a bit ago from camping and Shirley wants some help unpacking. Going to her Moms for Christmas.


----------



## C Nash

Re: International RXT Pickup truck

Aw just tell Shirley she is doing a good job and brag on her a little and all will be ok.  Merry Chritmas


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: International RXT Pickup truck

Hey! I resemble that remark ...

Ho! Ho! Ho!

Oops, I forgot that I can't say that!  :blush: 

Ok, then it will be ... Hoh! Hoh! Hoh!   :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: International RXT Pickup truck

I hope Santy brought you all a Dodge diesel so you won't be so jealous next year. :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid

Re: International RXT Pickup truck

Msjackie wants to upgrade to a Class C or a small A, any ideas ? We were using a small B, got rid of it and just looking for something that fits our lifestyle, and I can get around in easier. Take care and God Bless everyone this Christmas.
love and prayers from


----------

